# Golf Cart Help



## Thomas 55 (May 10, 2013)

Hello to all - I just joined, hoping to get some help.

I have a 1996 Club Car DS Gas. About one month ago, the cart was running fine and it just died out on 4th hole, seemed like it lost electric charge or ran out of gas. It would turn over while pressing gas but no combustion. Finally started after 10 minutes, continued round and it died again on the way home, maybe 2-3 times in about a two mile trip.

The following week, I replaced gas and air filters, gas lines, oil filter, oil, spark plug. Still would not start so I thought maybe battery issues. Charged battery overnight and it started and ran the next day, played 18. The next day it would turn over but not start. for two weeks I would charge battery and it would start but would not start the following day. A few days ago I bought a new battery and installed. Started right up, drove it around for an hour or so and figured my problems were over. Yesterday (day 2) it was doing the same old thing, turning over but not starting.

I am baffled and would love to hear from anyone who has an idea on what is wrong and how I might fix, thanks in advance to all.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds like the charging system isn't working, and it may have some sort of ECU or other critical module that requires a minimum voltage so when the battery gets low, it won't start, or it will stall and not re-start.

Unfortunately, all golf cart brands I have dealt with are very secretive regarding parts diagrams and service information. You can buy manuals, but good luck finding any free online. I have had good results calling Club Car, speaking to their service dept. when looking for one answer to a technical question, but unless you have a good ability they may not spend the time to walk you through diagnosis.

I don't know where Ramona is, but if you're in NJ call Vic Gerard Golf Carts.

Good luck!


----------



## Thomas 55 (May 10, 2013)

Thanks, I have a mechanic looking at it this week.

Ramona is in San Diego, lived in Cliffside NJ back in 1982-84


----------



## Thedarkone (May 13, 2020)

I have a Yamaha 2002 not sure of engine but replaced silonoid and starter yesterday drove half mile to work now it won't start tried jumping off silonoid and it turned over but press the pedale and nothing silonoid clicks but won't start any more any help


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Please start a new thread in the future.

If it turns over when you jump the solenoid, then the problem lies in the switch cranking circuit, or the switch isn't getting power. It could be a faulty switch, a safety/interlock system, bad fuse, or a broken wire. If you could get the wiring schematic it would probably help. You'll need at least a test light or a VOM to diagnose it if you can't visually find the problem. When it comes to electrical, knowing how the circuits work is key (when and where the power goes at what stages). Sometimes when you can't get a schematic, starting at one end or the other and working up the line is one method that can work on simpler systems.


----------

